# Chocolate Raspberry Ornaments



## Alex-Peter (Dec 9, 2012)

Chocolate Raspberry Ornaments 

Ingredients:

1 cup semisweet chocolate chips 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
15 vanilla wafers with creme, crushed 
1/3 cup seedless raspberry jam 
Finely chopped toasted almonds 
Toasted coconut


Instructions:

Melt chocolate chips until completely melted and smooth.  Allow cooling slightly. Place cream cheese in a large mixing bowl.  Pour melted chocolate over cream cheese and mix together until very smooth.  Fold in vanilla wafer crumbs being sure to cover all the crumbs with the chocolate mixture.  Refrigerate 3 to 4 hours or until chocolate is firm.  Once firm, shape chocolate mixture into balls.  Roll half the candy balls in the toasted almonds and the other half in the toasted coconut.  Store in the refrigerator to keep them from becoming too soft.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds nice.  Where does the raspberry jam come in?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Does sound good


----------

